# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Salgado acessivel: é possivel!!!

## José M Martins

Boa noite a todos caros Amigos.
Depois de montar o meu aquario salgado em Março de 2008, creio ser chegada a altura para colcoar aqui um pouco da experiência por julgar que poderá convencer alguns indecisos que por um ou outro motivo(€) estejam a vacilar...



Antes de mais e de forma bem destacada não posso escrever nem mais uma linha sem Agradecer ao Ricardo Rodrigues toda a Amizade, Ajuda, Paciência e...acho que já perceberam e quem o conhece de certeza que sabe do que falo. A todos os Amigos do Fórum o meu obrigado pelas respostas e Posts. Último agradecimento à Naturline (Pedro, Paulo e Francisco): de certeza que há tão bons e eventualmente mais baratos, mas sempre me receberam bem, nunca saí sem uma duvida por esclarecer...e de vez em quando mais qualquer coisinha no saco...mas todos precisamos facturar certo???

Bom...vamos à acção:
Objectivo: 
1. conseguir um aqua, simples, pouca necessidade de manutenção (a profissão a isso obriga) e com um custo reduzido
2. não inventar muito nas manutenções e TPA's: só aguinha e salzinho do bom (porque senão o Ricardo...eheheh, desculpa Amigo não resisti!) Nada de aditivos!!!!


Setup:
Aqua: 80x40x40 (aprox. 90€)  

RV: Aprox. 20kg adquiridos a membros do Forum (aproveito para agradecer as Aptasias à socapa mas que me tornarão um especialista mundial na matéria!) (Aprox. 120€)
Bombas: entre outras...2 SunSun 3000lts/h e agora uma Tunze 6025 e uma SunSun3000lts/h (Aprox. 60€)
Termostato: Jager150w (18€)
Iluminação: Aquamedic Hqi 150w 10k (150€ a membro do forum ainda na caixa!!!)
Areão: sugarsize 20kg (Aprox. 25€)
Escumador: NÃO TEM!!! Faz parte da experiencia e do objectivo: até onde vai um aqua sem escumador....
Total: Aprox. 450€
Nota: acabei por comprar Osmose por considerar que era mais prático (150€ que acabam por pesar no total...)



Primeiro objectivo está cumprido: a partir daqui compete a cada um o custo e como sabem não há limites!!!

Corais:
2 Sarcos 
1 Calaustrea
1 Euphyllia 
1 Zoanthus
Green Star polips
Muita aptásia!!!! eheheheh
Preços simpáticos como sempre a membro do fórum claro!!! mas não posso revelar fontes!!!


Fauna: (a ideia não é minha mas achei piada: a vista dos nossos amigos)
 A partir daqui não contabilizo custos porque podia ter saltado para o ultimo paragrafo e poupado alguns €€€!!!
Aqui começa a desgraça!!! Primeiro - meados de maio, entraram 5 palhaços super pequenos e um hepatus. 


Tudo corria bem até eu não resistir ao impulso e introduzir um heniocus! Amigos: não há melhor para as aptásias! demorou uma semana, mas em 2 dias aniquilou cerca de 20 aptasias king size!!! Entretanto dois palhaços lembraram-se de ir ver a sala do lado maior...


depois o hepatus stressou (acho que era muito pequeno e o movimento continuo do heniocus devem ter sido a causa) e morreu tudo!!!

LIÇÃO Nº 1: (pela milionésima vez neste forum!!!) Ter calma com a introdução dos peixes e...OUVIR O QUE DIZEM OS ENTENDIDOS!!!!
Bom, segui para a conquista de novas etapas e introduzi 2 seticaudatas e 2 aboinensis, agora era esperar um pouco para recuperar €mocionalmente.
Adicionei então calmamente (e penso que se o Ricardo tivesse uma espingarda teria sido usada como persuasor...) um casal de palhaços (ocellaris) e depois uma anémona, para que se fixassem....RESULTOU!!! passados aproximadamente 4 meses - para desespero do Ricardo que me ouvia diariamente a queixar sobre o desprezo que os bichos davam à bicha!!! - seguiu-se um peixe folha para as aptásias (pegou-lhe passados uns tempos depois parou) e o Zebrassoma.

Actualmente conto com:
1 Lysmata seticaudata (acho eu porque nunca o vejo, mas aptasias novas, nem vê-las!)
1 Lysmata amboinensis (o outro desapareceu misteriosamente)
1 Boxer Shrimp
2 Amphiprion ocellaris
1 Acreichthys tomentosus
1 Zebrasoma flavescens

Passado aproximadamente 1 aninho penso ser seguro afirmar que as fotos que vou postar a seguir testemunham um sistema estável, contando-se pelos dedos de uma mão o numero de vezes que se falhou uma TPA semanal de aprox. 10% com reposição de água de osmose com kalkwasser semana sim semana não (idealmente seria todas as semanas, mas admito a preguicite!!!) 

Para registo fica a necessidade já ter de passar um ou outro sarcophyton tal o crescimento, e de ter feito propagação.
Concordo com os que argumentarem que se trata de um sistema com espécies simples, mas o objectivo era mesmo esse: ter algo com resultados à vista, com menos manutenção e complexidade mas que permitisse usufruir deste hobby e não encará-lo como mais uma tarefa da casa. A TPA mais demorada (limpar com raspador, depois esfregão para superficies sensiveis, soprar rocha e passar com escova de dentes e, finalmente, aspirar areão) toma-me aprox. 45minutos/mês. A TPA base cerca de 30 ,minutos/semana. E com isto estou em uno com a minha poça salgada.
Aceito os comentários sobre as ilhas vs o paredão, mas a verdade é que com esta opção, para este tamanho de aquario acaba por ser possivel optimizar o espaço de filtragem biológica, ao mesmo tempo que se garantem muitas superficies para colocar corais. A cereja no topo do bolo é ter passagens por tudo quanto é parede por onde o Zebrassoma nos maravilha com a sua pericia!!!

Para finalizar duas fotos de ontem para se perceber a evolução.



Diz quem viu(ouviu) tratar-se de um dos aquas mais silenciosos. A Tunze não faz mesmo barulho, sobre a SunSun não tenho duvidas: não a limpem mesmo totalmente para não fazer barulho e nas mais recentes já não se assiste ao enferrujar do veio.


Espero que tenham gostado do testemunho. Estou à V/ disposição.

Deixo-vos com o pensamento que no escritório que montámos recentemente cá em casa, prepara-se para entrar um bicharoco maior, com sump e o CAMANDRO!!! mas isso dará outra novela...

Até lá um abraço e continuem assim!!!
José Manuel Martins

----------


## José M Martins

:Olá: 

Alguém sabe qual é o record mundial para um post ser visualizamentalizado sem ter um comentário?

(Este não conta claro!!!!)

 :Coradoeolhos: 


Um abraço a todos
zé

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Zé,

Não faço ideia mas o teu tópico vai no bom caminho. Olha mas o segredo para o sucesso de um tópico é teres pelo menos uma Vortech, (se forem duas duplicam os comentários), calhas de LEDs (se for DIY os comentários triplicam), despejares produtos na água (aka "Balling") e teres um escumador cónico ATB ou Vertex.

O título do tópico também não ajuda porque tal como eu a maior parte dos aquariófilos evita ter a noção dos valores dispendidos.

Claro que só estou a comentar no teu tópico porque em breve vais ser lindinho e fazer um update a esse mini-reef e colocares aí um daqueles computadores que fazem tudo. E nessa altura teremos mais para falar.

Tirando estes pormenores (e as Aiptasias) o aquário está óptimo  e no bom caminho  :Smile: 

abraço

----------


## José M Martins

:yb620:  TENS NOÇÂO QUE ACABASTE DE ARRUINAR A MINHA CORRIDA PARA O GUINESS!!!!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 

Ricardo obrigado pela tua ajuda e interesse. Espero um dia poder ter oportunidade e retribuir-te.

até lá.... Um grande Abraço
zé

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá José

O facto de teres tantas visualizações  e nenhum comentário, pode não ser sinal de que algo está mal  ou que o pessoal não tenha gostado, antes pelo contrário.
Porque de certeza, se houvesse algo contraditorio neste teu  sistema, terias de certeza já  comentários/sugestões.
Eu prefiro às vezes nao ter comentários em post`s meus,  que lá ir e ver  post`s  que em nada contribuem para o  seu melhoramento, mas que serviam unicamente para os membros aumentarem as suas  estrelas  no seu  perfil e poderem-se gabar de que tem N comentários.

----------


## José M Martins

:yb677:  Boas Paulo,

Apanhaste-me na pausa do café! Obrigado pelo teu comentário. Percebo o que dizes: já desliguei várias vezes o computador por causa desse tipo de questão. 

Estou certo que também percebes alguma frustração: penso que é possivel ter uma pequena janela para o mar por bem menos do que às vezes vejo e se explorarmos isso um pouco mais teremos muito mais companheiros. A minha profissão obriga-me a viajar um pouco e por vezes o aqua tem que aguentar mais que os 5/6 dias entre manutenções, mas é sem duvida uma alegria chegar ao fim do dia e jantar a ver tudo aquilo que sabes a que me refiro....

Foi isso que tentei partilhar.

Grande Abraço 
zé

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola José 
O teu aquario esta muito porreiro, parabens...só não concordo muito com o facto de não teres escumador, penso que a longo prazo te vai afectar a saúde do aquário, ainda que até ver não tenhas tido problemas, penso eu.Sei que estas bem encaminhado pelo Ricardo mas na minha opinião, ou aumentas as tpa´s em percentagem e litragem ou podes ter problemas.Tambem me parece que tens um tom muito acastanhado, colocaria lampadas actinicas para dar um efeito mais de recife. :SbOk:

----------


## José M Martins

Epá!!! Estou extasiado!!! 3 posts num só dia!!!!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Obrigado Ricardo pelo teu contributo.

A ausencia de escumador faz parte desde o inicio do objectivo inicial: menor preço e um aqua viável, mesmo sem escumador. Não retiro uma virgula ao que afirmas: se atrasar a manutenção entre 2 a 3 dias ja noto na saude dos corais sobretudo.

Num ano de duração tive que fazer uma muda radical de aprox. 1/3 para aniquilar umas algas...resultou, agora é não falhar para ver se a coisa se compõe.

Quanto ao amarelado tem a ver com a ausencia de escumador: já coloquei um filtro externo com carvão desde o último post e melhorou bastante.
Uma ideia no futuro será substituir a hqi150w 10k por uma de 12k. O aqua do escritório já tem uma a bombar e faz toda a diferença.

Vou celebrar estes comentários todos com umas fotos amanha....hoje é dia de manutenção e tenho que deixar acalmar para não sairem muito mal!

Um abraço
zé


PS: se soubesse que escrever no meu proprio post originaria respostas já o teria feito há mais tempo  :Olá:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia José

Parabéns pelo aquário, pela humildade na descrição dos erros e pela força de vontade em possuir um aquário de água salgada.
No seguimento dos diversos comentários aqui colocados e atendendo à tua filosofia de low-cost que é respeitável, eu sugeria 2 medidas, 1 mais hi-tech e outra mais naturista para o teu aquário.

1. *Implementação de mangues no sistema.* É possível ter refúgios hang-on para a colocação dos mesmos (o Artur Fonseca pode-te ajudar nisso). Assim, a tua guerra com as algas seria bem mais modesta...
2. *Implementação de TPA's diárias.* Fornecimento de quase todos os elementos necessários para um sistema marinho. Guerra com algas mais modesta. Melhores cores e crescimentos de corais. Água mais límpida.

Agora umas questões:
1. Sistema de arrefecimento do aquário... tens?
2. Não adicionas mesmo nada ao teu aquário?
3. Que alimentação dás aos teus peixes?
4. O teu aquário é à base de moles. Sem escumador, deverás ter um grande crescimento neles, nomeadamente no Sarco. Certo? Que fazes às mudas?

Umas macro-algas bem seleccionadas no aquário poderiam ajudar a quebrar esse tom acastanhado. 
Como já foi dito, tenta colocá-lo um pouco mais azul.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Olá Zé,
> 
> Não faço ideia mas o teu tópico vai no bom caminho. Olha mas o segredo para o sucesso de um tópico é teres pelo menos uma Vortech, (se forem duas duplicam os comentários), calhas de LEDs (se for DIY os comentários triplicam), despejares produtos na água (aka "Balling") e teres um escumador cónico ATB ou Vertex.
> 
> O título do tópico também não ajuda porque tal como eu a maior parte dos aquariófilos evita ter a noção dos valores dispendidos.
> 
> Claro que só estou a comentar no teu tópico porque em breve vais ser lindinho e fazer um update a esse mini-reef e colocares aí um daqueles computadores que fazem tudo. E nessa altura teremos mais para falar.
> 
> Tirando estes pormenores (e as Aiptasias) o aquário está óptimo e no bom caminho 
> ...


Epá ... Eu não sou de fazer deste tipo de comentários mas ....

Ricardo ...  :tutasla:  ... há muito tempo que não me ria assim com um post.

 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 


José Martins  :Olá: ,

Realmente eu também tenho seguido os ensinamentos e orientação do Ricardo e o resultado está à vista.

Montei o ano passado um aquário de 250x60x40 só com Ricórdias, duas bombas de 1800 l/h, um escumador DIY e 6x24w e consegui ter um aquário grande por um baixo custo de aquisição e manutenção.

Vou começar infelizmente a montar outro mais pequeno por causa de mais uma mudança de casa e vou seguir a mesma filosofia de simplicidade.

Como escumador posso recomendar-te os escumadores da Bubble-Magus. Comprei um NAC7 barato e super eficiente. aliás ele está ainda montado no de 2,50m e a funcionar muito bem. 

Tens uns modelos mais pequenos e muito baratos que digo-te estou surpreendidíssimo com a sua prestação. E além disso são silenciosos ...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Quanto às aiptaisas eu resolvi o meu problema com privação total de luz nas rochas onde elas existiam e as que sobraram e que não pude fazer este tratamento Kalk com aspiração do local com tubo de ar ao fim de 10m.

De resto desde que o aquário e os corais se mantenham com saúde e tu gostes é o que é preciso. O resto é acessório.

Uma coisa é certa ... se algum dia tiveres algum problema e precises de ajuda, para além de estares em mãos competentes, tem concerteza a participação do pessoal do fórum.

Grande abraço e muitas felicidades para esse reef,

----------


## José M Martins

A ver se consigo fazer isto à Profissional  :yb624: :

Pedro Ferrer:
Obrigado pelo teu contributo neste post e no forum, inspiras muitas pessoas.
<<<Mangues: ontem decidi que o aqua maior vai absorver tudo deste pelo que nao vou investir muito no seu desenvolvimento. fica a dica para o proximo!
<<<TPA´s diárias: vi a tua solução, mas não consigo concretizar por motivos pessoais. o que estou a começar a fazer é aprox. 1 a cada 3/4 dias.
<<<Questões:
Arrefecimento: no Verão ponho uma ventoinha a incidir sobre espaço entre hqi  :Whistle:  e superficie da água....vai aos 28º
Aditivos: só kalkwasser a cada 15 dias. quem conhece o Ricardo Rodrigues sabe que isso era meio caminho para o castigo. Um dos pressupostos deste projecto era também NO Chemistry!!! e devo dizer que até concordo com a filosofia da coisa...
Alimentação: flocos a Ocean e artemia congelada. De vez em quando nory (motivo também do acastanhado...)
Mudas dos Moles: está tudo a crescer para popular o outro aqua. Penso que em breve vou ter para .... trocar, vender, interessados?
 Luz: no proximo esta hqi será sem duvida 12k.

Rui Gaspar:
Obrigado pela tua força.
Escumador: tenho um a reparar para colocar no proximo aqua: MCE600.
Aptasias: Não meter quimicos já é uma causa naquele aqua, por isso ou vai com predadores ou não vai. 

Será que há algum prémio para a maior e mais bonita aptasia??? tenho candidatas!!!

Obrigado a ambos e continuem assim. Se vos puder ser útil em alguma coisa disponham!

Zé

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Rui Manuel Gaspar, tudo bom contigo? Tenho uma palavra para ti, *portabilidade*. Em breve vou montar um nano-reef e um dos aspectos interessante de um aquário destes é ser facilmente transportável. No teu caso que pretendes uma coisa maior seria interessante pensar num projecto que seja facilmente transportável sem que te obrigue a teres de vender tudo e comprares novamente equipamento para um novo aquário. Quando refiro planeamento não me refiro apenas ao hardware mas também aos seres vivos, peixes e corais mais resistentes e robustos e que consigam passar bem por uma mudança de sítio do aquário. Por exemplo podes mandar fazer um aquário (sump e reservatório RO/DI) em acrílico que é mais leve e mais fácil de transportar do que um de vidro, esta diferença de peso provavelmente compensaria para poderes transportar o aquário sem ser necessário retirar o substrato. Pormenores como a altura de substrato, qualidade da rocha viva (muito porosa e leve) são também importantes. Nas vidas agitadas dos dias de hoje faz sentido ter aquários que sejam facilmente transportáveis e não monstros que se tornam uma dor de cabeça só para colocá-los fora do apartamento.





> Vou celebrar estes comentários todos com umas fotos amanha....hoje é dia de manutenção e tenho que deixar acalmar para não sairem muito mal!


O amanhã era hoje não era? E fotos, nada. Ah e tal ninguém liga ao meu tópico, tenho Aiptasias, sou um desgraçadinho, oh pá Manso era a minha tia. Coloca lá uma foto vá e não vale ir ao Photoshop tirar as Aiptasias tá bem, pá!

O que eu gostei mais neste tópico resume-se a estas 2 fotografias, na primeira vemos os primeiros passos para uma nova forma de aclimatação de peixes ao aquário. A segunda foto fala por si, aquário com bons crescimentos... de algas nos vidros.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Mas tu já metes químicos ... Kalk não é nada mais nada menos do que aquilo que tu metes ...

 :SbSourire2: 

Abraços,

RMG

----------


## José M Martins

Boa noite Rui,

(Agora é que isto aperta!!!) Tens toda a razão, mas em comparação com o que poderia adicionar acho que mantenho o objectivo inicial....a vodka bebo-a eu e para todos os outros quimicos....ainda hei-de descobrir uma utilização alternativa. :yb624: 

Ricardo,
Tens toda a razão, mas depois de 300 visualizações sem sequer um calor, um abraço, um carinho posso falhar pelo menos dois diazitos não? as fotos já estão tiradas mas hoje foi dia de futebolada......
Quanto às fotos: respeita as molas da roupa se não a Rita é capaz de te rogar uma praga que nunca mais.....propagas! Sabes bem que cá em casa só os Bonsais não prosperam: se quiseres que te explique como ter algas e aptasias de primeira eu dou lições de graça!

Um abraço
zé

----------


## José M Martins

:Cool:  Companheiros! Directo ao assunto que estou quase na hora do patrão!!! Ficam as Fotos para depois, se quiserem, trocarmos impressões. As fotos são más na directa proporçã do fotógrafo!!!!












Na realidade não está assim tão acastanhada...penso eu!!!

----------

